# 541 Veteran Platoon project log



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

I decided to start this project log as a way of getting feedback and ideas on my project for this year, a full platoon of veterans. I'm slowly building up a full infantry company of Imperial Guard, I've already finished the command section and 2nd platoon of 541 Infantry Company, here's the pics of them mustered ....



















There's more pics of them on my blog Corbania Prime, if you're interested. Right, back to the project, 1st platoon is going to be my veteran platoon. I'm not sure on the size yet but I figure a bare minimum of a command squad and five squads, I'm not sure on whether to do the heavy weapons squads or not at the moment. So, I've been working out what I actually want in the way of unit types. So far, this is what I've come up with ......

Snipers - a unit of 10 counts as ratlings. I've never liked space halflings, so I'm going to use the standard cadian and catachen snipers for the unit, I've already got six sorted.
Harkers boys - a unit of infiltrating camo'd vets tooled up to do some damage led by my Harker model. I'm planning quite a bit of GS work on this squad.
Shock troops - a unit of vets in carapace armour, I've got ten of the inquisition storm troopers who'll fit this role perfectly and not clash with the storm troopers I have already.
Standard vets - two units of standard veterans customised with cadian and FW bits to make them stand out against my normal troopers.
That'll give me 5 squads of veterans and an interesting mix to 1st platoon as well as a wide range of hobby opportunities which will give me plenty to get my teeth stuck into. Pics of Harker coming soon guys.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think they look great, and is the jeep supposed to be a sentinel?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice look to the army from what I can see but would it be possible to get some closer detail pics?


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

nice work looking great and as wraithlord said any pics closeup please


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers guys. You'll find close up pics of the sentinel standin here ....

http://corbaniaprime.blogspot.com/2010/01/halftrack-sentinel.html

If there's anything else, just ask guys.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

I've started work on Harker, I've dremelled his belt and pouches away and added the base for his camo cloak and his t-shirt.










What do you reckon guys? Got to sort the cloak next ..


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Did a bit more work on Harker last night, I've started working on the folds of the cloak and given him a beret.










I'll be posting pics of his cloak once I have it finished.


----------



## Aceblitzkrieg (Mar 3, 2010)

ColCorbane! 
haha havent seen you on any other forum besides the Imperial guard one..

Army is looking better than ever! I hope to see it one day in person! lol but keep up the good work!

Ace:victory:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent stuff Corbane!

And Wrexham? I used to go to NEWI in Wrexham (Or Glyndwr as it's known now), not much went on up there when I was there 

But on topic, excellent guardsmen, really nice stuff i'm looking forward to more!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice GS berret. +rep for your skills (and a lovely guard platoon)


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Aceblitzkrieg said:


> ColCorbane!
> haha havent seen you on any other forum besides the Imperial guard one..
> 
> Army is looking better than ever! I hope to see it one day in person! lol but keep up the good work!
> ...


I lurk a lot mate, too many forum to contribute to all of them - lol



Kobrakai said:


> Excellent stuff Corbane!
> 
> And Wrexham? I used to go to NEWI in Wrexham (Or Glyndwr as it's known now), not much went on up there when I was there
> 
> But on topic, excellent guardsmen, really nice stuff i'm looking forward to more!


Cheers mate, and Wrexham is still the same, nothing goes on here - lol.



piemaster said:


> Nice GS berret. +rep for your skills (and a lovely guard platoon)


Thanks mate, the beret is my favourite bit as well, well at the moment anyway. 

Did a bit more on Harker, I've got the folds sorted ...



















I've also added a hood and and started to clean up the long folds of the cloak, I'll be posting pics as soon as I'm happy with them ... which might be a while - lol.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Finished off the GS'ing of Harker this week .....




























Considering I'm new to sculpting, I'm quite pleased with how he's turned out. If you want to see more of the project, there's loads more info and pics here ....

http://corbaniaprime.blogspot.com/search/label/Harker

With Harker done, I've been thinking about his squad, these are the models I've picked out ....










Now all I need to do is give them all GS cloaks and berets. I'm thinking that this might take some time.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

It's been a while but I've finally made some progress on Harkers squad. I've green stuffed up their t-shirts and berets, I just need to do their cap badges and cloaks to finish them off. 























































Finally, a group pic of the squad ...










Hope you like the guys, I'll post more once I've got the last of the green stuff done.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow these are fantastic. You have a very nice looking army.

Your Gs work is awesome. I especially love the berets (I did a similar thing with my Marines.) 

I shall be keeping an eye on these .

Keep up the great work and have some rep 

*LTP*


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

very very nice.
repped.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

LTP said:


> Wow these are fantastic. You have a very nice looking army.
> 
> Your Gs work is awesome. I especially love the berets (I did a similar thing with my Marines.)
> 
> ...





GrimzagGorwazza said:


> very very nice.
> repped.


Cheers guys, glad you liked them. I've had a bit of a hiatus on the hobby side with RL getting in the way of the good stuff, but I've managed to do a little more on the squad and get them badged up. They turned out pretty well considering they're the first bit of detailed sculpting I've done. I also did their bases, hope you like them guys ....




























Now all I need to do is to give them cloaks. If anyone knows of any good cloak tutorials, please pass them on.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Superb job with the green stuff, especially Harker. I think you may need to be the one giving tutorials! :grin:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

excellent scuplting, hopefully you will get a handfull of them painted soon. love the hats


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Freaking nice work dude, especially on the Harker modell! I want to look more closely on the already painted models if you get the chance to take some more pictures.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Master of Sanctity said:


> Superb job with the green stuff, especially Harker. I think you may need to be the one giving tutorials! :grin:


Cheers matey, I don't think I'm at the tutorial stage just yet 



dthwish09 said:


> excellent scuplting, hopefully you will get a handfull of them painted soon. love the hats


Thanks mate, as soon as I've got the cloaks finished, I'll be getting them painted up, so hopefully, sometime soon.



forkmaster said:


> Freaking nice work dude, especially on the Harker modell! I want to look more closely on the already painted models if you get the chance to take some more pictures.


Cheers mate, there's plenty of more pics on my blog ....

http://corbaniaprime.blogspot.com/

I'm going to be giving the cloaks a go tonight, so wish me luck


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

All I can fucking say is wow! Harker looks bad-ass!!!

+Rep for you!


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Imperious said:


> All I can fucking say is wow! Harker looks bad-ass!!!
> 
> +Rep for you!


Cheers mate.

I've been working on doing more flatter cloaks for Harkers squad. I was so pleased with how they turned out considering that I'd never done flat cloaks before that I ended up breaking Harker's cloak off and redoing it ....




























I've still got to add the hoods and clasps to the cloaks but overall, they turned out ok. here's more pics of the squad on my blog here.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

amazing stuff!!

you do need to do a tutorial! the benefit of this is that people maybe able to give you some tips then i can steal them all


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Hellados said:


> amazing stuff!!
> 
> you do need to do a tutorial! the benefit of this is that people maybe able to give you some tips then i can steal them all


Glad you liked them mate.

I've just posted a tutorial on my blog, hope you find it useful ....

Sculpting green stuff cloaks and capes


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally finished sculpting Harker's squad ....



















Now it's time to crack open the paints and get them camo'd up.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Top Notch Sculpting. Can't wait to see them painted. Until then, +Rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutly fantastic work. The completed squad is fantastic. Far better tan the originals. Truly outstanding.


----------



## ColCorbane (Oct 25, 2009)

Belated thanks guys.

Well, it may have taken over a year but I finally finished them ...


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy hell how did I miss this?! The gs'ing is fantastic!


----------

